# Job hunt before or after moving?



## desiree_visage (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

I currently live in California and I am interested in moving to Calgary. I am a recent university graduate, single (no partners or children to bring along), and I have been applying to various companies for the past couple of months.

Recently, I received an email from one company saying that they were interested in my application, but they could not process me, however, because I was not currently living there, and recommended I reapply after I move.

So this made me wonder if I were more likely to acquire working visa sponsorship if I already lived in Calgary. I have friends in the city with whom I could temporarily reside, so lodging would not be an issue. I am not looking for a student visa as I already have a BA, an I am not eligible for a Skilled Worker visa; the only way I would be able to move would be to acquire sponsorship from a company.

Bottom line: Are my chances of acquiring sponsor significantly raised if I quit my job in the States and tentatively move to Canada; or, in all honesty, will I be at all likely to attain sponsorship before moving?

Again, I have been applying to companies for months without so much as a response, and I'm curious if booking it over there is really the next step I need to take to make this happen. Advice is appreciated; thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

desiree_visage said:


> Recently, I received an email from one company saying that they were interested in my application, but they could not process me, however, because I was not currently living there, and recommended I reapply after I move.


Don't want to be discouraging, but traditionally this is often what employers say to job candidates when they don't want to admit that they don't want the hassle of sponsoring a visa. Basically, if you were already living there based on some other form of visa, you'd have the right to work and wouldn't need their sponsorship.

Recent university grads are having trouble finding jobs pretty much the world over and unless you have some form of ties to Canada (family, fiancé, prior business experience), your chances for finding visa sponsorship are probably pretty slim. It's an expensive and hassle-filled process for the employer as well, as they generally have to prove they have tried and failed to find a suitable job candidate locally.

You'd be in a better overall position for job hunting if you had a couple (or a few) years of experience in the US under your belt - especially if that experience included some working with your Canadian colleagues or business travel to Canada.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

desiree_visage said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently live in California and I am interested in moving to Calgary. I am a recent university graduate, single (no partners or children to bring along), and I have been applying to various companies for the past couple of months.
> 
> ...


Hiya,

My 2 cents...

Get as much hands on experience as you possibly can on your field/industry. Meanwhile, it doesn't hurt to apply for jobs in Canada. As Bev said, your chances are slim, but all you need is one lucky break.

As you get more experience you are going to get the employers appealed to interview you. 

I suggest you create a profile on LinkedIn >>linkedin.com<< if you don't have one yet. This website is basically your professional profile and your professional connections. It has loads of groups like Canada Jobs Network, Toronto IT Specialists, etc. You could join and check what's going on in your industry. It's widely used for both job seekers and employers.

BTW, what's your occupation?

Last but not least, what makes you want to go to Calgary? Are you strict about location or you would consider other places in Canada?

Cheers


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Two other ideas...

What jobs are you applying for? Have you thought about obtaining a job in Canada through the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA)? NAFTA allows for Canadian citizens to work in the US - but many people overlook the fact that US citizens can also take advantage of this to go work in Canada. You still need a job offer but the work permit is easier to obtain and the list of occupations isn't as restrictive as the 29 currently on the Skills List for permanent residence applications. 

Another alternative...have you thought of pursuing a higher degree? With the state of the US economy at the moment, this is a good time to be in school. You could even go to school in Canada.


----------



## desiree_visage (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the advice, discouraging or not, I appreciate it all more than you can imagine. 



scharlack said:


> BTW, what's your occupation?
> 
> Last but not least, what makes you want to go to Calgary? Are you strict about location or you would consider other places in Canada?
> 
> Cheers


As for occupation...that's a tricky answer. I graduated from university last December with a major in English, but I've been working front desk at a Sheraton hotel since January. For a variety of reasons, though I've been making full time hours, they have me listed as part time, which is why I won't be eligible for the Skilled Worker visa come January (as they require at least one year of continuous, full time work in a given field). But I'm not sure this is what I want to make hospitality my career. In reality, I want to go into editing or writing--technical writing, contract revision, this sort of thing. But aside from classes and informal experience I attained while pursuing my degree, I don't really have professional experience.

I have friends in Calgary, which is what originally brought me to the city. I more or less fell in love with it while I was there, from the atmosphere to the people. I know that Calgary is one of the fastest growing cities in Canada, and that oil and gas is booming there as well, so I thought there would be lots of opportunity available for growth and experience. Calgary is certainly my first choice, but I would be willing to look into other locations. I've browsed openings in Vancouver as well, but my first love is still Calgary.




MarylandNed said:


> Another alternative...have you thought of pursuing a higher degree? With the state of the US economy at the moment, this is a good time to be in school. You could even go to school in Canada.


This is an idea I was toying with, going to graduate school in Calgary. But again, my concern would be supporting myself while there. The government website talks about working visas for students, but if they are anything like the ones offered in the States, the international students I know had a painful time making ends meet.

On another note, I would have the advantage of acquiring work experience in the country, as minimal as it may be. Do you think that work significantly in my favor? Or would it not really matter if I were focusing on my studies?

The other option I was considering in the way of school was acquiring a second BA. But with the economy the way it is, I wonder if I would be better off pursuing a Master's.

Again, thank you all for your input!


----------

